# The Chariot - lost in oz



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Well as I stated in another post I started my Chariot the other weekend - with a slight hiccup!!! But thanks to this wonderfull board and it's members :thumbsup: I was able to correct the mishap 

Firstly I took the intelligent mans (cowards)  approach to the internal frame by getting the aztec dummy sheets. and set about painting up the canopy I don't have any pics of the finished product yet due to the hiccup in question. I had also too & fro'd the idea of putting lighting in it and in the end went with giving it a go. the first was the headlight set up. I used 2 5mm white leds and filed down the tips so the actual headlight lens would fit. 








I then carefully sanded the actual front of the headlight mounts on the chassis and using a dremmel drilled out a hole just big enough to sit the leds with the shrink tube glued in. 









Now for the dash... Not having the videos or dvd's I decided to work with what the clever people at moebius had given us in the kit. I drilled out where the lights are between the square panels and used 1mm f/optics back to a 3mm flashing led with coloured inks applied over a drop of micro krystal klear on the f/o's. This assembly I painted all in black to help control any light leaks. There's not much room behind the dash so I tried to keep it all simple. The next task was to take out the dremel and carefully grind out behind each of the raised panels on the top of the dash so that they could be back lite. 








The lights for the panels are also 3mm leds that I wired up in 2 lots of 3 in series and enclosed in some foil to help with light leaks. I plan to run it all from a 9v source








I took some artistic license with my choice of colours. I decided to make the dash a light grey as oppossed to the rest of the interior and all the wiring then fits neatly under the infared scanner console. As for the raised panels I used a thin coat of flat white and some yellow ink for effect??? The little lights/buttons on all the panels I gently dry brushed with red' greens, blues and black.
This is a low light test I did. I wasn't happy with the colour of the flashing lights so I have since applied a thinned down coat of paint on each.









last night I also worked on the I/R scanner console to define some of the softer detail. Based on Ductapeforever and idMonsters suggestion, fixes and add-ons. hope you blokes don't mind me pinching some of your ideas

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Looking fabulous! I put mine on the back burner for a while as I am deep in a project for a client so I have to build their stuff for a bit. I'll be back at it in the not so near future.
Glad to hear the canopy problem is fixed.

Herb Hampton


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That's looking really sharp, Alec! Can't wait to see more.

Paul


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi AJ,
Very nice work.... I love seeing how far you've gotten on your build and it just looks GREAT.... I can only think that the camera just dosn't do it justice....... Please post more
pictures as you progress. I LOVE this group......:wave:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thank you gentlemen 

To be honest I wasn't in a hurry to start it while I had other stuff to finish but the little voices in my head got the better of me 

Though now I'm not sure whether I'll put the robot inside or do it as a stand alone piece???  But as usuall I am getting ahead of myself


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Damn those voices.......:freak: You've done a nice job.....


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

^^^Thanks teslabe 

Just an update and I appologise for the poor picture quality...

I've almost finished the benches, I added some small plastruct tube to the base of the chairs so they swivel. I have also added a radio mic some discs and handles to the I/R scanner as well as a piece of plasticard between the side supports to give the impression that it's mounted on a complet assembly. As for the main extension on the I/R scanner I took away the moulded piece and replaced it with a 5mm led that I filed flat then ground it out to have the recess as well as replacing the swith on the top front r/h side with 2 pieces of plasticard and a thin strip of evergreen to make the sundail type of knob








you can see the swivel mount on the chair in the back.

I wasn't to sure what the actual drivers control panel looked like so I just added some large knobs and a couple of toggle switches... Dails alone just didn't seem enough. 









With a bit of license I did some extra paint detail to the floor and consoles so they have that used feel about em by drybrushing some scuff and wear marks on the floor and highlighting the edges of things with light colours and the odd smudge of silver for paint chipping. The orange on the chairs is actually the same as that on the rest of the chariot only I highlited them with some yellow. I figure as they are meant to moulded plastic they'd look a little differant in the shade from the painted metal chassis n frame...









Again I will say thanks to those on here that have posted up ideas and things they did which gave me the insperation to add some extras. :wave: And did I say what a nice well engineered kit this is :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Nice work my friend!!!

I am looking forward to building my second Chariot with all the bells and Whistles...Hopefully very soon!

Keep up the good work!!!


BP


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

I too plan on a second chariot with all the bells and whistles. Again I too am inspired. Now all I need to do is have whoever it was on the bb to cut out my rear window. He said it about gave him a nervous breakdown. Was it you beatlepaul? he he he. I'm very excited about all the interest and aftermarket add on's as well! I love me some Lost In Space!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Love all the extras you've added. The lighting effects are terrific ! Awesome work so far.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I thank you all good sirs. 

The miss alinement between the drivers seat and yokes is that how it was meant to be??? I can see problems when it comes to putting in the figures that Drew is going to be releasing soon...


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

AJ, very nice job.:thumbsup: I was at work, so I didn't see the new pictures.
My company blocks pics and that suck...... I'm at home now and it all looks
great.....


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

AJ-1701 said:


> ...The miss alinement between the drivers seat and yokes is that how it was meant to be???...


Someone addressed that in one of these chariot threads. He moved the steering controls, but that's all I remember. Maybe you could find it thru a search?


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Going through the thread for the figures drew made a comment that he was making allowances for that with the pilot/driver figure. So as I plan on getting his set to add to my chariot I'll just go with the flow and leave it as is...


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Don't ask me how but I squashed one of the corners of the luggage rack...!!!! when I was working on the canopy. I managed to get it back in shape and touch it up with glue n paint... But it was enought to make me put it down and walk away from it for a day or so.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Ok this is just a quick update... After the luggage rack inccedent I decided to just leave it alone for a while...

So after the rest period I've completed the drive assembly and added on all the bits to the main chassis and the canopy. I was gonna knock up some curtains but I decided to go with the kit ones. I have also built a gun rack again a borrowed idea.  For the main head lights I gently dry brushed some black on them to help disquise the one piece plastic look. The effect I got from the drybrushing and the inside colour from the silver plastic (refer my second pic) came out pretty damn fine. I'll try to post up some pics tonite. 

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

As promised here are some more wip pics... The gun rack and radio
















Working headlights








A glowing dash








I've still to complete the L/hand side curtains. the canopy won't be permanently fixed till I have added the figures that Drew is putting together. I have still yet to decide on how best to do the luggage. My bits box is a little on the thin side so I may have to be creative  The doors and bubble are to be glued in place as I plan on displaying it on a terrain base with rocks, some alien scrub and patches of snow/frost.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*Again, Great Job My Friend!!!:thumbsup:*

As soon as I finish yet another Seaview(the last one for a loooooong Time), I have *BIG* plans for the Chariot and Space Pod.


High Regards,
Beatlepaul


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Alec,
how are you powering it and what are you using for a switch? is it all onboard or external?


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

*Luggage*

In addition to figures, I believe Drew is offering accurate luggage as well.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Alec,
> how are you powering it and what are you using for a switch? is it all onboard or external?





drmcoy said:


> In addition to figures, I believe Drew is offering accurate luggage as well.





beatlepaul said:


> *Again, Great Job My Friend!!!:thumbsup:*
> 
> High Regards,
> Beatlepaul


Thanks again Beatlepaul. 

Lou, I am using a 9v battery which will be connected externaly thru the 'yet to be done' display base and up underneath into the drive train housing. most of my stuff is just done with 2.5mm mono socket and connectors. I call it my plug n play system.  I haven't yet dabbled into wiring switches yet...:drunk:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

AJ, that's a great idea having the chairs swivel! And such a simple way to do it, too! Your build up looks great & I love the worn look on the seats & the floor. Nice touch.:thumbsup:


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

That is such a nice Chariot - Wow! 
Have you checked out 1.2mm-ish surface mount Leds? The come in white. After having a package (here they come in 5 packs for $5) for a couple weeks, your thread prompted me to test one of them. It's beautifully bright, perfect for using as a Chariot spot/running/fog light. They are extremely tiny, tho (on my 21" screen, no larger than an this O [Actually, they're about 1/10" x 1/15" x less than 1/32" thick]) . I'm already down to a four pack. Sigh. I have no idea how one could solder leads to such a thing but there must be a way. The Chariot's fog lights each had a visible wire. You could run the other wire through the light base. All the wiring was visible snaking down the Chariot's interior frames. Wire wrap wire would be near perfect.
Edit: actually, these are so tiny the only way to mount them (as Leds are very heat sensitive and these are so tiny that even trying to touch a soldering iron to them might destroy them) would be to make a backing out of stryrene, drill holes and mount the leads through the holes so that they press fit tightly against the anode and diode sides, and use a drop of epoxy to cement everything into place. For the Chariot's fog lights the styrene backer could be a small disk of styrene that fits inside the fog light housing. 
These tiny Leds are fantastic. They'd be great on the Ertl and PL Refits, three of them to each of the 4 bridge spotlights to match the miniature, and they're small enough to fit inside and under the bridge. Or in control panels. You could use blue ones to light the Refits hangar bay. Just endless possibilities for modeling apps.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> AJ, that's a great idea having the chairs swivel! And such a simple way to do it, too! Your build up looks great & I love the worn look on the seats & the floor. Nice touch.:thumbsup:


Thanks mate  Though I can't take credit for the chairs. I actually borrowed the idea from Ductapeforevers post on his chariot detail.



starseeker2 said:


> That is such a nice Chariot - Wow!
> Have you checked out 1.2mm-ish surface mount Leds? The come in white. After having a package (here they come in 5 packs for $5) for a couple weeks, your thread prompted me to test one of them. It's beautifully bright, perfect for using as a Chariot spot/running/fog light. They are extremely tiny, tho (on my 21" screen, no larger than an this O) . I'm already down to a four pack. Sigh. I have no idea how one could solder leads to such a thing but there must be a way. The Chariot's fog lights each had a visible wire. You could run the other wire through the light base. All the wiring was visible snaking down the Chariot's interior frames. Wire wrap wire would be near perfect.


Thank you sir.

Yeah I had considered using the wee little leds but my sculpting and casting skills aren't up to that sort of job  As for the wire, I read on one post here someone suggesting the really thin wire used for making resistors and it's insulated as well, so that could be used for hook up wire run in series??


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Just bought more 50 of them off EBay at a much more reasonable $20 with free shipping (as 50 would be about the size of a postage stamp!). Seriously. If anyone doesn't believe me about the tininess, check this out:
http://led.linear1.org/surface-mount-leds/
Tho I still think I'd rather make a mounting disk and hook a couple pieces of wire and pull them down over the anode and diode and just epoxy everything down, sites I've just checked say that if you have a steady hand, you can tin the contact, tin the wire, and just touch the soldering iron to the joint for a second.
But back on topic, I say again: what a fine Chariot. I love the headlights.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

starseeker2 said:


> Just bought more 50 of them off EBay at a much more reasonable $20 with free shipping (as 50 would be about the size of a postage stamp!). Seriously. If anyone doesn't believe me about the tininess, check this out:
> http://led.linear1.org/surface-mount-leds/
> Tho I still think I'd rather make a mounting disk and hook a couple pieces of wire and pull them down over the anode and diode and just epoxy everything down, sites I've just checked say that if you have a steady hand, you can tin the contact, tin the wire, and just touch the soldering iron to the joint for a second.
> But back on topic, I say again: what a fine Chariot. I love the headlights.


http://cgi.ebay.com/50-PCS-0603-SMT...66954QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Hi starseeker2, for LEDs you might try here next time. When I have very small wiring to do, I use "Mag Wire", it's the wire used in motor windings and transformers. It's coated with a very tough Enamel and is very easy to work with, once you scrape the coating off. The wire in these pictures is 33awg.
I've just started work on the spot and fog lights, so please ignore their rustic
state.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

That's the place I ordered from!
Nice work on the lights! [Edit: looking at your lights again - ye gods they're beautiful!] I've ground to a halt (as I build these nowhere but in my imagination yet) in what I'm going to use for lenses. I just looked through a Scale Auto and still can find any ads for anyone that might sell them. I hate to cannibalize car kits. May have to cast my own. I will try that wire. Thanks!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Teslabe (or how I shall be addressing you from now on Spotmaster-Lightbringer) 

I'm floored by your spotlights. now that you have the bulbs in the housings, what would you do next? Could you simply fill the brass parts with clear epoxy and let it "mound up" over the "front" to make the lense effect and paint the "back"? or cut a tiny plate for the back and epoxy that in place?

so they dont' taper to the back..big deal! I don't think folks would even bring that up once they see them lit.

stellar work there! Bravo! :thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

starseeker2 said:


> That's the place I ordered from!
> Nice work on the lights! [Edit: looking at your lights again - ye gods they're beautiful!] I've ground to a halt (as I build these nowhere but in my imagination yet) in what I'm going to use for lenses. I just looked through a Scale Auto and still can find any ads for anyone that might sell them. I hate to cannibalize car kits. May have to cast my own. I will try that wire. Thanks!


Thank you very much for the very nice words my friend.....:wave: I will be using my handy-dandy punch , the one I used for the headlight bezels. To make the lenses, I have some clear plastic sheets from Evergreen that I will
be using for my Seaviews' windows, it's .015". For the back I'll use some white
sheet plastic, like plugs, I'll post pictures, if you'd like. Maybe you can get some ideas for your biuld.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Teslabe (or how I shall be addressing you from now on Spotmaster-Lightbringer)
> 
> I'm floored by your spotlights. now that you have the bulbs in the housings, what would you do next? Could you simply fill the brass parts with clear epoxy and let it "mound up" over the "front" to make the lense effect and paint the "back"? or cut a tiny plate for the back and epoxy that in place?
> 
> ...


Hi Lou, Thank you for the support, you must have been reading my mind.... I will be filling the void with a
clear 5min epoxy to insulate the LED and to diffuse the light. It will also fill
the right angle cut on the tubing, giving it a more finished look and to cover
the wiring. It will all be painted silver when done. The taper in the back is the
one thing that still bothers me......:drunk: I hope to find some small plastic
spikes, like on a collar, at a costume shop. Wish me luck...... 
Lou, the offer is still there for the modified washers.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

teslabe,
I'll take you up on your offer, look for a PM.
as for the taper, here's an idea that I had to scrap back when I was toying with using grain of rice bulbs. (I had to scrap them because they got unbelievably hot.)
I took the tip of a ink pen that was metal and cut away the part that went up into the barrel of the pen. (see the crafty red line )

could you do something similar and glue it to the back of your lights?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> teslabe,
> I'll take you up on your offer, look for a PM.
> as for the taper, here's an idea that I had to scrap back when I was toying with using grain of rice bulbs. (I had to scrap them because they got unbelievably hot.)
> I took the tip of a ink pen that was metal and cut away the part that went up into the barrel of the pen. (see the crafty red line )
> ...


Hi Lou, thanks for the idea, but I did something a little different. How dose
it look? Take a look in "detailing the Chariot"


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

starseeker2 said:


> That's the place I ordered from!
> Nice work on the lights! [Edit: looking at your lights again - ye gods they're beautiful!] I've ground to a halt (as I build these nowhere but in my imagination yet) in what I'm going to use for lenses. I just looked through a Scale Auto and still can find any ads for anyone that might sell them. I hate to cannibalize car kits. May have to cast my own. I will try that wire. Thanks!


Hi starseeker2, I scribed a sheet of clear plastic, then used a punch to make
lenses for my spot/fog lights. Not sure if it's the look you'er after.

Take a look in "detailing the Chariot" tread for more pictures.:wave:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

*Ladies and Robots first...*

After a week or so rest when I finished my refit I thought I had better start on the Chariot figures I got from Drew. The robot I had actually completed as a stand alone piece some many months back but after starting the figures I decided he needed to be in on the ride too.  So far though because I've been in cruise mode I have only completed the girls and the little space monkey and I gotta tell ya Penny's parker was a "small" challenge :freak: for an aging model builder 

























Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Alec great job my friend!!

And you got the colors right on the figures...Including Penny!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Alec, I'm speechless...... Very nice work......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

That's some nice detail work on that parka! Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

GREAT JOB on Penny's Parka Pattern!

Drew


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thank gentlemen 

I just realised tonite when undercaoting Smith that I didn't do Maureens eye brows  

I very nearly piked out on the Pennys parka. :tongue: To me the pattern I finished with is a bit thick but me old hand n eye had trouble doing it to the same size has the one she wore.


But I do likes a challenge I do 

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

......................


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Outstanding Job!

Well done, Sir!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thank you sirs. 

I am very pleased and sincerly humbled by the response that you guys give considering the talent that many of you have and display here as well. To me there are much better builds out there than mine and its everyone on this BB that has helped me to aspire and go beyond what I was and am.

Sincerly,

Alec.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Fantastic work! You're going to have a real jewel there--much nicer and detailed than the original miniature, I'm sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You're doing a fantastic job Alec!! The details you've added are absolutely outstanding and I love the paintwork on Pennys parka!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Do you think you'll have your chariot finished by August? I'd really like to see it in person...

Chris.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks PerfesserCoffee and Chris. 

I should have it all done in a week or so Chris and yes I will be showing it off in august along with the refit "E" and maybe one or two others...

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

COOL!!! I'm not entering this year and our group isn't having a stand either, but I'll be with the model car club so I'll be there all weekend. I can't wait to see you and your handiwork again!:wave:

Chris.


----------



## LIS FAN 4ever (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice job on the figures...Penny's jacket is a huge challenge and you hit the mark! you should be very proud. Nice WORK! 

Gary


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> COOL!!! I'm not entering this year and our group isn't having a stand either, but I'll be with the model car club so I'll be there all weekend. I can't wait to see you and your handiwork again!:wave:
> 
> Chris.


Great mate, look forward to seeing you there.



LIS FAN 4ever said:


> Nice job on the figures...Penny's jacket is a huge challenge and you hit the mark! you should be very proud. Nice WORK!
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

At last after almost 8 months the family is away on there alien planet outing. As per the norm I had some issues during the build eg dust on the just sprayed future, a squashed luggage rack and an attack by an alien puppy (to which I have learned the hard way about checking everthing that falls to the floor :tongue However the wonderful folks on here were able to help me trough nat dilemas. And a huge *thanks* to Drew whos response for a new arm for Don West. With a new job dragging out some longer days and the weather here in SE Qld been a bit off lately with a fair bit of rain and a higher humidity as a result so all my work has been slowed. But enough of my misery.... 

The luggae is stowed

















All the faimly is on board now that the boys are done
























Cheers,

Alec


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

*FInished with canopy in place*

I thought I'd be clever and hook a wall wart up to it for the lights but it must of surged or somthing resulting in a short in my flashing led and a blown led in one of the dash back lights. That I think will be the last time I do lights in series...  That aside it still looks great anyway and the headlights and most of the dash lights work so I'm not too upset over it. (Mostly)

I also airbrushed a thin mix of browns over the tracks and bottom chassis for some weathering. There are still some touchups needed between the canopy and chassis but otherwise its a fine addition to my IA Shelf.

















And some snaps of the family on the go across alien worlds...

























Hope you enjoy em. :wave:

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*Beautiful work my friend:thumbsup:,Simply Beautiful!!!*


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That looks really sharp, Alec!


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the light, but it really did come out looking fantastic - Great work, and thanks for sharing your journey!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

beatlepaul said:


> *Beautiful work my friend:thumbsup:,Simply Beautiful!!!*





Paulbo said:


> That looks really sharp, Alec!





Nemorosus said:


> Beautiful! Thanks for sharing these!





hedorah59 said:


> Sorry to hear about the light, but it really did come out looking fantastic - Great work, and thanks for sharing your journey!


Thank you one and all. 

yeah the lights were a bit of a downer  but hey stuff happens


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

That luggage looks really good, too! Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> That luggage looks really good, too! Nice job! :thumbsup:


Thank you good sire. 

For the most part all the luggage is from Drews resin pieces. I just added the jerrycan for a giggle and the other set of 4 cyclinders with the mast on them are lengths of erasers from an old engraving kit and the mast is a cannon off whats left of a Star Wars A-wing kit. Whilst the straps are vinyl strips left over from the Aztek Dummy template sheet for the chariot.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Alec,

LoOoooOove the Lightning Storm Shot!

tremendous work, my friend! I'm still jealous of your Penny Parka!

Lou


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Where can you order the Chariot figures from? Thanks.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Fozzie

Drews got them at:

www.crowsnestmodels.com

you won't regret them, they're fantastic!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Thanks, Lou.

Sadly, they are sold out. :-(


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Alec,

Your Chariot looks GREAT :thumbsup:

And I'm really curious about how you did Penny's Parka ... what did you do??? It's spot on!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Fozzie!

Sorry about the sold out! I've been having troubles with the caster getting them done. I've put a second set of masters into a secodn caster's hands and hope to get back to shipping Chariot figures again soon. I probably totally missed the wave on them, but I want them to be available to folks that want them... so stay tuned! Check back to www.crowsnestmodels.com in a few weeks and I hope to have them stocked up again.

I apologize for not having them available!

Drew

Alec! Sweeeeet! Nice Work!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Alec,
> 
> LoOoooOove the Lightning Storm Shot!
> 
> ...


Thanks Lou  

Thats the one I like the best too. I keep telling myself I'll get a proper photo shop programme but some how my money goes out... and models come in :tongue: 



Thor1956 said:


> Alec,
> 
> Your Chariot looks GREAT :thumbsup:
> 
> And I'm really curious about how you did Penny's Parka ... what did you do??? It's spot on!


Thanks mate 

Penny's parker??? Well it's more @$$ than class  I know it has about 4 coats of paint on it from the first attempts.  I found a publicity picture with her wearing it on the web which was a good referance, refer post 39. Then it was out with a No '0' brush I had with the longest knap and some white paint with a bit of flotrol mixed in so it wouldn't dry to quick and flow better and tadda. I pretty much started with the diamond shape first then did the rest of each design around that adjusting for the folds in the parker.



drewid142 said:


> Alec! Sweeeeet! Nice Work!


Thanks Drew  Your figures are a hell of agood product to start with mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## David3 (Jun 2, 2010)

currently the figures are available from starship modeler
http://www.starshipmodeler.biz/shop/index.cfm/product/1782_104/124-space-family-chariot-figures.cfm


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

David3 said:


> currently the figures are available from starship modeler
> http://www.starshipmodeler.biz/shop/index.cfm/product/1782_104/124-space-family-chariot-figures.cfm


I can highly recommended them, they are very sharp in detail, clean casing and just the add-on to make your build complete.....:thumbsup:


----------

